# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Pacific Rim", adventure scifi film, Guillermo del Toro, 2013, USA

## Airicist

Official website - pacificrimmovie.com

facebook.com/PacificRimMovieUK

twitter.com/pacificrimuk

"Pacific Rim" on Wikipedia

"Pacific Rim" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Pacific Rim -- 'Oversized Robot Set' Featurette -- Official Warner Bros. UK

Published on May 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots, monsters 'all awesome' for 'Pacific Rim' writer"

by Brian Truitt
June 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Pacific Rim - HD Trailer - Official Warner Bros. UK 

Published on Dec 12, 2012

Like the official Facebook page for Pacific Rim updates




> The Official Trailer for Pacific Rim - Available to own 11th November
> 
> SYNOPSIS:
> When legions of monstrous creatures, known as Kaiju, started rising from the sea, a war began that would take millions of lives and consume humanity's resources for years on end. To combat the giant Kaiju, a special type of weapon was devised: massive robots, called Jaegers, which are controlled simultaneously by two pilots whose minds are locked in a neural bridge. But even the Jaegers are proving nearly defenseless in the face of the relentless Kaiju. On the verge of defeat, the forces defending mankind have no choice but to turn to two unlikely heroes -- a washed up former pilot (Charlie Hunnam) and an untested trainee (Rinko Kikuchi) -- who are teamed to drive a legendary but seemingly obsolete Jaeger from the past. Together, they stand as mankind's last hope against the mounting apocalypse.

----------


## Airicist

Pacific Rim - HD Trailer 2 - Official Warner Bros. UK 

Published on May 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Pacific Rim - Final Trailer - Official Warner Bros. UK

Published on Jul 4, 2013

----------

